
ASCII Cam - geekrax
http://escobar5.github.io/asciicam/
======
VieElm
This is very similar to idevelop's ascii cam[1]. The code is significantly
different though[2]. I first assumed one used code from the other but it looks
like separate implementations of the same idea.

[1] [http://idevelop.ro/ascii-camera/](http://idevelop.ro/ascii-camera/)

[2] [https://github.com/idevelop/ascii-
camera/](https://github.com/idevelop/ascii-camera/)

------
EpicDavi
I know what thread you got this link from, OP... dirty, dirty, dirty :)

~~~
dsjoerg
Please do share!!!

~~~
geekrax
This is where this project was mentioned by a redditor:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/gifs/comments/2nul0l/people_have_too...](http://www.reddit.com/r/gifs/comments/2nul0l/people_have_too_much_time/)

It was on the front-page couple of hours ago. Umm, probably NSFW.

------
dhotson
Very cool!

I made something similar that runs in your terminal:
[https://github.com/dhotson/txtcam](https://github.com/dhotson/txtcam)

~~~
dorfsmay
Oh! You got me exited for a minute, I thought it'd be any terminal, but it's
"OS X" only.

Having said that, still neat, and short too.

~~~
hereonbusiness
You should be able to use mplayer with AAlib or libcaca to play any video (or
stream from your webcam) as ASCII. It works just fine in a terminal window.

[http://archive.oreilly.com/pub/h/4441](http://archive.oreilly.com/pub/h/4441)

[https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam#MPlayer](https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam#MPlayer)

------
bbcbasic
With cool stuff like this, it makes me wonder about the future of installed
apps.

If only Android would support 'installation' of HTML5 apps so there is no
browser, shortcut made automatically, ability to 'uninstall'. Easy to do but
would compete with their store and they lose control.

~~~
lukifer
I haven't tried it myself yet, but modern Android and Chrome do seem to be
trending this direction: [http://www.mobilexweb.com/blog/home-screen-web-apps-
android-...](http://www.mobilexweb.com/blog/home-screen-web-apps-android-
chrome-31)

Also, the fact that the underlying Chrome engine for WebViews can now update
independently of the Android OS bodes well for the viability of HTML5 apps:
[http://developer.telerik.com/featured/android-5-0s-auto-
upda...](http://developer.telerik.com/featured/android-5-0s-auto-updating-
webview-means-mobile-apps/)

~~~
bbcbasic
Excellent. RIP Cordova.

------
IvanK_net
I wonder, why don't they use dithering -
[http://www.ivank.net/blogspot/dithering/dithering.html](http://www.ivank.net/blogspot/dithering/dithering.html)

------
brokentone
A manual brightness / contrast control would do wonders. My face was only 2 or
3 different characters/densities. Meanwhile the wall behind me is another
several.

------
of
Reminds me of HasciiCam from 2000:
[http://ascii.dyne.org/](http://ascii.dyne.org/)

------
jarnix
Great!

Pro tip ;-) Click "Stop cam" while making a stupid face and you can copy/paste
it.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
You can actually get high enough resolution to distinguish a stupid face?!

~~~
iLoch
Put a flashlight under your chin

------
ciupicri
> An error ocurred getting user media. Code:undefined

It happens with Firefox, Midori and Chrome.

~~~
delinka
I only got this error when my macbook was closed (i.e. camera not available.)

------
htor
Awesome! Works fine here.

